# Paph.Dick Wagner'yang-ji#1'



## Ice (Jan 8, 2010)

Paph.Dick Wagner'yang-ji#1'(Fanaticum'yang-ji#38' x bellatulum'lin')










first blooming


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 8, 2010)

No way! A truly red paph?!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 8, 2010)

This time, I had enough time to brew myself a cup of coffee. oke: That said, Wow! Wow! and Wow! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 8, 2010)

My goodness.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 8, 2010)

How can you not love that one. Did you name the clone or is this a piece of another plant that you bought? I personally, wouldn't have expected such a lovely flower. I'll bet your not in the U.S. are you Ice? Where might you be located?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 8, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> Where might you be located?



Somewhere without Photoshop (or other software) to crop and resize. oke:  Nice DW. Got some and waiting for them to mature. This is better than I imagined. This post did take a couple seconds to load on our Univ network, so I can imagine how brutal it is for the dial-uppers. 

-Ernie


----------



## etex (Jan 8, 2010)

Not even going to complain how long it took for pic to come up! The bloom is awesome, magical and delicious!! I love the raspberry color!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 8, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Somewhere without Photoshop (or other software) to crop and resize. oke:  Nice DW. Got some and waiting for them to mature. This is better than I imagined. This post did take a couple seconds to load on our Univ network, so I can imagine how brutal it is for the dial-uppers. -Ernie


:rollhappy: at least it's worth the wait! Beautiful - I would have not expected it to be sooo nice! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## John M (Jan 8, 2010)

Arrrrrrrgh! This photo is so HUGE and I'm on dial-up. All I get is a couple GIANT poor quality photos that look like bad paint by numbers pictures done by a very small child. If anybody has some time, (Ice?), I'd really appreciate it if these photos could be edited and reloaded so that I and all the other dial-uppers can see it too. From the comments posted already, it's something quite spectacular!


----------



## Candace (Jan 8, 2010)

Wonderful color! 

John, I'd do it but since I don't have permission I'll leave it for a little while. Some folks get very upset when admins. play with their photos(from past experience).


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

Argh! Giant Photo! 
That's hot!!!! :clap: I have to look for one or 2 immediately!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 8, 2010)

wow! this turned out well. No crippled flower! It looks like a kevin porter, maybe a better shaped one.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 8, 2010)

John M said:


> Arrrrrrrgh! This photo is so HUGE and I'm on dial-up. ..... From the comments posted already, it's something quite spectacular!



In deed John it is and in another forum (http://www.orchidata.com/thread-17523-1-1.html) are exactly the same photos smaller and therefore not only faster loadable but also to behold in a better way.
As to the bloom I've never seen such a red Paph - that's really spectacular.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 8, 2010)

Holly Crap, that's gorgeous!! WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## toddybear (Jan 8, 2010)

What a colour!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd like to see the whole photo without having to scroll. Please resize it, ice, or let one of us do it for you.


----------



## Hera (Jan 8, 2010)

That was truely larger than life. Very nice!


----------



## John M (Jan 8, 2010)

GuRu said:


> In deed John it is and in another forum (http://www.orchidata.com/thread-17523-1-1.html) are exactly the same photos smaller and therefore not only faster loadable but also to behold in a better way.
> As to the bloom I've never seen such a red Paph - that's really spectacular.
> 
> Best regards from Germany, rudolf



Thank you very much for the link, Rudolf! Wow! If that colour is true, it is a spectacular Paph! :clap:

Candice. Thanks. I see your point.


----------



## tenman (Jan 8, 2010)

Every bit as wonderful and colorful as it's namesake!


----------



## Ice (Jan 8, 2010)

Paph.Dick Wagner'yang-ji#1'(Fanaticum'yang-ji#38' x bellatulum'lin')









thanks


----------



## T.paph (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic colour.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow! I kind of liked the gigantic image......


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic. :drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow that's some spectacular color !!! (even if it has been treated with some photo-software ) Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow.. That's GORGEOUS... :drool: :drool: :drool: Great growing this excellent clone.. :clap:


----------



## raymond (Jan 9, 2010)

very nice color


----------



## e-spice (Jan 9, 2010)

Amazing!!!!

e-spice


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 9, 2010)

Stunning. I want.

Mind letting on where it came from?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Wow that's some spectacular color !!! (even if it has been treated with some photo-software ) Jean



I wonder about that, also.

But thanks for fixing the size -- much better.


----------



## Bolero (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, just spotted this post and I would never have expected that colouring.

Beautiful!


----------



## etex (Jan 15, 2010)

I came back for another look! The blooms are amazing!!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow nice. Hopefully it's easier to grow and bloom than Kevin Porter.
Love the color.! YUMM


----------

